# LR5 bug



## tzalman (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm having a problem with the Radial Filter that I never had in the Beta. I open the filter and click on the image where I want it to be and the filter turns off and because I have clicked on the image it zooms to 1:1. I go back to Fit and try again, sometimes three or four times. I have a higher percentage of successes if I click and without releasing the mouse button immediately drag to open the circle, but even this doesn't always work. Then, it will often happen that if I want to reposition the circle by dragging the pin, it happens again - the tool switches off and the display zooms to 1:1. I tried trashing the Preferences (standard first aid), but it didn't help.
Anybody else have this? Victoria, any ideas?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 13, 2013)

Not sure what you mean when you say "the filter turns off". Is it that the cursor changes from the "cross" back to the "magnifying glass" when you click? Or something else?


----------



## Grizz (Jun 13, 2013)

I had that problem in the Beta but I can't seem to get it to happen in the release version. If I remember correctly I would switch to a different image then back again and it would work correctly.


----------



## tzalman (Jun 14, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> Not sure what you mean when you say "the filter turns off". Is it that the cursor changes from the "cross" back to the "magnifying glass" when you click? Or something else?



When you select the Radial Filter it is highlighted - the circle icon becomes brighter. Also, the "Done" button appears on the lower tool bar and the cursor becomes a cross. When I click on the image all three of these actions are undone; the icon is deselected, the tool bar returns to its normal configuration, and the image zooms to 1:1. With further experimentation I have found that I can avoid this by not releasing the mouse button until I have slowly dragged it to expand the circle.But then it happens if I attempt to relocate (drag) the active pin and sometimes happens when I attempt to further expand the circle with one of the grab handles.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 14, 2013)

That's an excellent description of your problem.

Experimenting, I found that double-clicking anywhere in the image will cause the radial filter to close. It sounds like your mouse (or its driver) might be flaky and double-clicking when you only single-click. 

Hal


----------



## tzalman (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks Hal, that may be the answer. But instead of the fault lying with the mouse, the culprit may well be my somewhat less than rock steady finger.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 14, 2013)

tzalman said:


> ...the culprit may well be my somewhat less than rock steady finger.



LOL, that I can empathise with!


----------

